# Folding workbench mod



## pops92 (30 Apr 2017)

Hi Guys
Just wanted to show this mod/adaption to the Screwfix bench I purchased a few months back.
Now the weathers better I wanted to do my sanding outside and catch a bit of sun as well.
Built the adaptation shown and it works great, can still take the bench off and use for another job.


----------



## okeydokey (4 Jul 2017)

Hi I quite like that idea and have toyed with the idea of buying one!
Is the workbench any good? Is it the one described as folding workstation product code 2320P Is it sort of rigid or a bit wibbly wobbly? Is it made by Keter as there seem to be a few similar looking products out there or own brand?
cheers


----------



## Cordy (4 Jul 2017)

Look at this incredibly low price here -- £29.00
LINK

I had one before I built my work-bench, excellent; only takes 10 seconds to open or close
The clamps are good too !!

Paid £50 for mine when on offer at Screwfix, which I thought was good value at the time


----------



## okeydokey (4 Jul 2017)

Hi Cordy thanks for the link - just checked none left in B+Q - all of their stores - ah well


----------



## Cordy (4 Jul 2017)

O/D
THIS
appears to be the same bench


----------

